# Eclipse Sipmles Plug-in laesst sich nicht starten -> window.getShell()



## Hein_nieH (29. Okt 2019)

Hallo liebe Eclipse Gemeinde,

ich unternehme die ersten Schritte in der Plu-In Erstellung.
Hierzu versuche ich ein simples HelloWorld template zum laufen zu bringen.

Das funkioniert leider nicht.
in der Klasse *SampleAction *streikt die  Methode *run.*
Das Problem liegt beim Aufruf des MessageDialoges.
 Der eigentliche Fehler liegt in der Zeile *window.getShell()*,

getShell() liefert ein Objekt der Klasse *Shell *zurück.
Nach meinem laienhaften Verständnis stammt die Classe Shell aus dem package org.eclipse.swt.widgets

Warum importiert der Wizard HelloWorld diese Klasse nicht.
Oder habe ich ein Denkfehler.

Ich nutze Eclipse Luna mit Java 7.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## Hein_nieH (29. Okt 2019)

Anhang

Ich habe das Problem auf unerklärliche Weise gelöst.
Wenn ich in einem jungfraeulichen Workspace arbeite, dann tritt das o.g. Problem nicht mehr auf.
Vermutlich ist die Ursache in den Altlasten des zuvor genutzen Workspaces zu suchen.

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## lam_tr (30. Okt 2019)

Komisches Verhalten. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du den Import auch manuell machen, wenn das auch nicht geht, vermute ich dass dein Plug-In erst beim Refresh die SWT Plug-Ins gezogen hat.

Jetzt ist alles Dufte?


----------

